# sometimes the weather....



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

arnis said:


> This should only be market-based thing as California definitely does not need that, Norway/Canada definitely does.


But sometimes we Californians get heavy frost…


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Kizzy said:


> But sometimes we Californians get heavy frost…


Sometimes my driveway gets 3 feet of very heavy frost.


----------



## Akilae (Jan 16, 2017)

Badback said:


> Sometimes my driveway gets 3 feet of very heavy frost.


Sometimes in Austria it can get to 1 meter of "where the hell is my driveway" .


----------



## SSonnentag (Mar 30, 2017)

Sometimes in Arizona we get a cloud in the sky.


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Sometimes in Finland..... we get, I swear I parked my car there... now its all white...?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sometimes in Florida the temperature gets into the 60s. Natives put on fur coats. Roads are a scary place


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Arizona snowblower:









Minnesota snowblower:


----------



## Thomas Mikl (Jun 26, 2017)

Sometime in Austria when I was a little kid we still had so much snow at my aunts house I could exit the house from the second floor window and go straight out and over where cars supposedly parked


----------



## Friedrich (Mar 4, 2017)

Talking about winter, snow and Austria...



















And that, btw, is the reason I'm gonna wait for AWD...


----------



## Thomas Mikl (Jun 26, 2017)

Austrian road services is so good, last 10 years even with that much snow on the house, the road was clear in under 2 hours... that is why I will skip AWD, as AWD wont help you on snow anyways.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2017)

AWD is always for performance. AWD doesn't help with slowing down nor going into corners faster.


----------



## Friedrich (Mar 4, 2017)

Thomas Mikl said:


> Austrian road services is so good, last 10 years even with that much snow on the house, the road was clear in under 2 hours... that is why I will skip AWD, as AWD wont help you on snow anyways.


Yes, Austrian road service is good, but only that fast in the cities. In my humble village it might take up to half a day before you see a snowplow around the side streets.

"_... as AWD wont help you on snow anyways_" - now that's an interesting notion. I'm with you, it won't help you going DOWN (this can be a challenge, ending in an involuntary sledgeride - with any type of drive).

But going UP? You know what? You are cordially invited to visit me on a nice snowy winter day and tackle the road up the mountain to my house. Add a sprinkle of stopping half way and then starting again, perhaps this will change your mind...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

and in honor of the horrific storm to go thru Texas ...
sometimes Houston gets 50" (127cm) of rainfall in less than 72 hours  

Hope all of our Texas members are safe and dry without damages.


----------

